# Vinyl Express and flexisign r31



## renhimself (Nov 2, 2011)

Hey guys Im new here , and sorry for this but its my first post.. I have a vinyl express rseries r31 cutter and cannot get the cutter to show up in the production manager in flexi 8.1, i bought this company from a older guy going out of the biz and had my own pc, which is windows 7 btw,.. and have used the hpgl hp drivers , as well as all of the vinyl express ones listed... I cannot get it to connect.. I have to make all my designs and such in flexi then save and send over to the lame software veLxi to cut anything... I want to use one software to do it all.. the veLxi has very limited options, can someone point me in the right direction ?


----------



## tcrowder (Apr 27, 2006)

renhimself said:


> Hey guys Im new here , and sorry for this but its my first post.. I have a vinyl express rseries r31 cutter and cannot get the cutter to show up in the production manager in flexi 8.1, i bought this company from a older guy going out of the biz and had my own pc, which is windows 7 btw,.. and have used the hpgl hp drivers , as well as all of the vinyl express ones listed... I cannot get it to connect.. I have to make all my designs and such in flexi then save and send over to the lame software veLxi to cut anything... I want to use one software to do it all.. the veLxi has very limited options, can someone point me in the right direction ?



LXi is Flexi just rebranded without the high price. You could always upgrade the LXi through SW for $70 per level I think it is.


----------



## Frosted Images (Sep 10, 2008)

Have you tried going into your Device Management? Right click My Computer, then Device Manager. Look for your plotter under Universal Serial Bus Controller. If you have to, leave this screen up and unplug the plotter then plug it back in to what has change. Sometime if you click on one of the devices, then right click Update Driver Software will come up. Click to upgrade.


----------



## Dorgesoft (May 1, 2014)

http://rsupport.signwarehouse.com/files/Vinyl.csm
1. Download this link (above)
2. Go to the Output Drivers Folder in Flexisign
3. Find "VINYL.CSM" and Rename it to ""BACKUP
4. Copy Downloaded File to Output drivers Folder
5. Start Production Manager / New Setup /Vinyl Express/ Scroll Down You Will See your Plotter is Now Available


----------



## renhimself (Nov 2, 2011)

how odd after all this time you have responded to this old thread and I have had so recently do a system re load on the pc and I cannot get the plotter to recognize again.. I went to your link and the vinyl express shows up but not my model??? and I cannot for the life of me remember if i used a dif model in the setup. im trying that now but to no avail as of yet.. reply if you have any insight.


----------



## Dorgesoft (May 1, 2014)

I have an Older Version Of Flexisign, and the lXi software uses the same paramiters if you can find the Lxi Drivers for your device that should work. Mostly in your device manager you can find the cutter (if it is on and Running on anything older than Vista) so you can Find what port to attach in project manager, and for your model so long as you select a similar model from vinyl express it should work, (such as if a 40" Cutter is available but have the 20" Model(of the same cutter) the 40' One will suffice you'll just have to set your parameters to match your cutter in the cut window)

If you were to open the csm File itself you will realize all devices listed use a common header and the parameters are the only thing different (I would guess for dimensions of cut area, Pin offsets and such)

I tend to do things to devices and software that are not for their intended uses (such as this) so: 

DISCLAMER: that May or may not work, Always Keep a Backup of your original Files. 

PPS, sorry for the lateness of my reply


----------



## Bhelton26 (Aug 19, 2013)

Dorgesoft said:


> http://rsupport.signwarehouse.com/files/Vinyl.csm
> 1. Download this link (above)
> 2. Go to the Output Drivers Folder in Flexisign
> 3. Find "VINYL.CSM" and Rename it to ""BACKUP
> ...


This link is dead now....Any ideas?


----------



## JENNERBANOS (Sep 13, 2020)

GO TO LXI SOFTWARE FOLDER ON C: PROGRAM FILES\ LXI\OUTDRIVER AND COPY FILE VYNIL.

INSTALL FILE "VYNIL" ON CUTTER SOFTWARE EG. fLEXI: 

PROGRAM OUTDRIVER\ VYNIL
KEEP OLD FILE AND NEW FILE IF YOU CAN


----------



## jimdtg (Oct 29, 2013)

:lol, how do you think that found and wake up a thread slept about 5yrs ago?????!!!!


----------



## Reymond (Oct 26, 2016)

renhimself said:


> Hey guys Im new here , and sorry for this but its my first post.. I have a vinyl express rseries r31 cutter and cannot get the cutter to show up in the production manager in flexi 8.1, i bought this company from a older guy going out of the biz and had my own pc, which is windows 7 btw,.. and have used the hpgl hp drivers , as well as all of the vinyl express ones listed... I cannot get it to connect.. I have to make all my designs and such in flexi then save and send over to the lame software veLxi to cut anything... I want to use one software to do it all.. the veLxi has very limited options, can someone point me in the right direction ?


Vinyl express rseries r31 is a cutter only? You can't print with this machine, right?


----------

